# Kosher l'pesach MAC products



## martygreene (Apr 13, 2005)

All varieties of body soaps, shampoos and stick deodorants are permitted for use on Pesach regardless of its ingredients. 
All types of ointments, creams, nail polish, hand lotions, eye shadow, eyeliner, mascara, blush, foot and face powders, ink or paint may be used regardless of its ingredients. 
Colognes, perfumes, hairspray, shaving lotions and deodorants that have denatured alcohol (listed as SD, SDA, [or with a number or letter i.e. SD29C or SD40], SD Alcohol, Alcohol, Denatured Alcohol or Ethyl Alcohol) cannot be used on Pesach unless they appear on a reliable list.  This only applies to products in a pure liquid state. 
Lipstick, toothpaste and mouthwash that contain chometz should not be used. 
KL'P:
Eyeliner: All
Eyeshadow: All
Blush: All
Foundation: All
Makeup Remover: ALL creams, lotions, etc. are acceptable
Mascara: All

-MAC-
Allover Gloss, China Marker, Chrome Glass, Cremestick Liner, Fine Point Lip Liner, Frost Lipstick, Gleam Coat, Glitz Gloss, Gloss (all), Lac Lustre, Lacquer, Lip Pencils (all shades), Lip Treatment, Lip Glass, Lipmix- frost, gloss, & matte (all shades) Lipstick (except Vitamin E or Amplified Creme), Stain, Prolongwear Lip Colour (all), Manicure Wipes, Creations fragrances, 

***Lip Conditioner, Amplified Creme Lipsticks, and Lipstick with vitamin E are chometz***

I posted a full list of muliple brands here: 
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?p=445236

more info: http://www.crcweb.org/kosher/consume...r/productGuide.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info & post! Looks like Ill be putting some stuff away for a while :X


----------



## martygreene (Apr 13, 2005)

yep, me too.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi,

Excuse my ignorance, but what does KL'P stand for? 

Thanks!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 14, 2005)

It stands for Kosher L'Pesach, means kosher for Passover..

Kosher is the Hebrew word meaning fit or proper, designating foods and other items whose ingredients and/or manufacturing procedures comply with strict Jewish dietary/sanitary laws and are produced under conditions of  Passover kashruth.  

The biggest offense Ive seen in public that violates this  is seeing someone order a cheeseburger in a Kosher Deli, or a Ham & cheese sandwich.  I actually saw someone be asked to leave a Devoutly Kosher Deli after asking for a cheeseburger. Most times it is just frowned upon. Milk and meat do not touch...If a kosher deli sells meats, there is no dairy product sold, if they sell dairy then no meats are sold...

Passover is the (high holy) 8 day observance commemorating the freedom & exodus of the Jewish slaves from Egypt during the reign of the Pharaoh Ramses II.


Hope that helps!


----------



## martygreene (Apr 14, 2005)

for more in-depth info on Kosher in regards to food and the kitchen, check out these two posts I made to my cooking journal:
http://www.livejournal.com/tools/mem...amp;filter=all


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 19, 2005)

codeedit


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm glad someone else was game to ask about that, as I wasn't...thanks for the explanation mac_obsession.

Just another question related to the above - is this practice followed by all Jewish people, or is it one of those things that only the more orthodox people follow? Please don't be offended by my question - it is purely in the spirit of learning more about different belief systems. My significant other is Jewish but as far as I know, his family does not follow food restrictions that closely.

An example I can think of as a non-practising Roman Catholic (I was baptised, but am an atheist now), is my mother does not eat meat on the first Friday of the month, as well as on some days during Lent/Easter period but there is no consistency within the RC faith on this. Some do, some don't though many agree not to eat meat on Good Friday (day Jesus was supposedly crucified).


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I'm glad someone else was game to ask about that, as I wasn't...thanks for the explanation mac_obsession.

Just another question related to the above - is this practice followed by all Jewish people, or is it one of those things that only the more orthodox people follow? Please don't be offended by my question - it is purely in the spirit of learning more about different belief systems. My significant other is Jewish but as far as I know, his family does not follow food restrictions that closely._

 
You're welcome. Id rather have someone ask then be ignorant about it so its not offensive at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Well, almost any jew that is even remotely religious follows the passover "rules". No bread for 8 days, kosher everything...

Orothodox Jews follow these "rules" devoutly, on an every day basis, not just on Passover. Some of my fathers friends actually have 2 fridgerators and 2 dishwashers so that the milk and meat never touch...

Our religion is based upon "passover" and the events that occured during that time, The plagues, parting of the Sea, followed by Moses leading the Jews out of slavery in Egypt. 

I am a pretty religious person, I goto Synagogue etc, and I follow my religion, but honestly aside from Passover you couldnt tell me not to eat a cheeseburger or whatever...
Passover is one of the highest of holy days, so most people observe it by having a Seder on the first and second night...Where we join as a group and celebrate our freedom, and rememberance of the incidents that occoured. 
Since I am from a divorced family I generally goto my moms the first night, my dads the second and if anyone else is doing one the third...
I dont claim to know everything about the religion but I think that I know enough to make these statements. 

Hassidic Jews are the most "devout" in the religion, but they live an entirely different lifestyle than what I know of...Women do not wear makeup, they do not use electricity on the sabbath, or shop, or anything. Hassidic Jews can usually be seen wearing heavy black long jackets in the middle of summer...They are (to me) the most religious of the religion. 

I am reformed...then theres Orthodox, Hassidic, and theres one other that I cant remember :\

HTH!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks, mac_obsession, that definitely helps heaps. You explain it really well, so I have no problems following the reasoning!

I'm very familiar with the story of why Passover is celebrated as we studied the Bible to death in school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus there's that really cool song "Let my people go"


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 20, 2005)

Actually, there are lots more sects of Judaism than mac-obsession mentioned.  

Hassidic Jews are part of the Orthodox group.  I believe the biggest ones (because the observances between the groups differ greatly enough) are Orthodox, Conservative, Reform, Traditional and Humanistic.

Within Orthodox alone, there are lots of sub-sects - Hassidic, Lubovich, Yeshivish, Modern Orthodox, as with the other sects as well.  Then there's the newest term I've heard, Conservadox which is a cross between Modern Orthodox and Conservative.

Quick short example of the differences between Orthodox, Conservative, and Reform (not across the board for all people within that sect but for the majority) regarding Passover (most will have 2 seders):

Orthodox - Clean house from top to bottom, remove all products with leavening, change all dishes/utensils, will only use products/food that is kosher for Passover.  Fully observe first 2 days and last 2 days as Sabbath like where no work (physical labor or any of the 39 tasks done in the Temple) is done and those days between are less strict but are considered higher than regular weekdays - work preferably shouldn't be done but is okay if it must be.

Conservative - Clean house from top to bottom, remove all food that isn't kosher for Passover, may/may not change dishes, will not fully observe Sabbath like days.

Reform - Will have Seders

Again, I'm generalizing.  The things I listed are what most people will probably do based on their level of observance - this is also carried over through the year in other aspects.

HTH


----------



## martygreene (Apr 20, 2005)

Lubovich is a sect that falls under the chassidish umbrella, along with satmar, breslov, belzer, and many others.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 12, 2006)

updated for this year (sorry it's a bit late!)


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Apr 13, 2006)

marty. you are amazing! thank you so much for this list, it really made my day.


----------

